# [portage] Invalid atom in ...

## dark_sasuke

Pues cada vez que hago emerge me dice Invalid atom in /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask: pero no dice nada despues de los ":" , hasta ahora no me afecta, pero me gustaria saber el por que y sobre todo como solucionarolo que siempre que lo veo da miedo   :Embarassed:   xD

----------

## esteban_conde

Quiere decir que una notación existente en el archivo /etc/portage/package.mask está mal escrita o es inapropiada.

----------

## dark_sasuke

Osea tengo que ver lo que es inapropiado y arreglarlo? ... joder eso tomara un rato xD

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> ... joder eso tomara un rato xD

 

Depende:

Metodo abreviado-->dejalo como está si no te ofende demasiado a la vista.

Otra abreviatura-->borra esa notación, está claro que si afectara mucho al buen funcionamiento ni siquiera diria que ahi le duele.

Metodo-->busca por la sintaxis de dicho archivo y comprueba que lo que se quiere enmascarar está en /usr/portage/ y el porque de enmascararlo.

Creo que si pegaras el contenido de dicho archivo en un post podriamos darte hecho el trabajo pero sería mejor que investigaras un poquito, realmente no es tan fiero el león.

----------

